# Quaker bottle



## rena1967 (Oct 21, 2012)

On the base is m-25 b58
 Lou-D-2
 67 anchor h logo 57
 clear bottle Quaker man on front with cross on back looks like symbol for medicine.
 anyone know anything about this bottle?  
 Can send pic if needed


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome to the site, sounds like a Old Quaker whiskey, pics go a long way here....Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

> Can send pic if needed


 
 Hello Rena,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Pictures are much preferred in these parts. As Jim says, it does sound like an Old Quaker, perhaps from 1957. Does it have "Federal Law Forbids" language?





From.




From.


----------



## rena1967 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ty and yes it does.


----------



## rena1967 (Oct 21, 2012)

How do u post pics. Wont open another pop up window


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 21, 2012)

does it look like this ? just guessin...


----------



## rena1967 (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't open it to see


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

> Can't open it to see


 
 Rena,

 Are you using alternative communication devices?


----------

